# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Albert Schweitzer ziekenhuis (Amstelwijck)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Albert Schweitzer ziekenhuis (Amstelwijck)
Van der Steenhovenplein 1
Dordrecht

Bezoek de website van Albert Schweitzer ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Albert Schweitzer ziekenhuis.*

----------

